# Samsung water filter



## sdupp (Aug 8, 2016)

My new Samsung refrigerator says to turn off the water before replacing filter. Just curious what other folks are doing. Its a pain to pull the refrigerator out. I did not have to do this with my old Whirlpool. 
  Thanks!!   Stan Dupp


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2016)

The shut off isn't under the sink.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 8, 2016)

With my Whirlpool I never shut the water off.  I'm not familiar with the Samsung design.  

Neal,
Was that a question?  At my house the shut off is behind the fridge and the sink is across the room.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> With my Whirlpool I never shut the water off.  I'm not familiar with the Samsung design.
> 
> Neal,
> Was that a question?  At my house the shut off is behind the fridge and the sink is across the room.



That's what happens when you let a plumber hook it up. It should be at the back of the cupboard beside it.:trophy:


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 8, 2016)

Neal,
I was curious because the OP doesn't mention it being under his sink.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2016)

If the house was plumbed for it, it will be behind the fridge, if it was added later, it will be under the sink usually. I was just hoping that was the case.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 8, 2016)

No need to turn off the water on my GE. But means nothing if Samsung is using a different design. BTW, my shutoff is exposed in the basement, just below the fridge.


----------



## elbo (Aug 8, 2016)

the Samsung fridge tells you when to change the filter,what Samsung doesn't tell you is that there is no sensor that that indicates that the filter is clogged, rather, it tells you to change the filter every 6 months.I have my Sam..g fridge for about 2 years now, and got the change filter indication 3 times. I haven't changed it yet as we still get a good flow of water out of the dispenser, and the ice doesn't have an odor. Rather than spend about $35 every 6 months, I won't change the filter until I  have to. I live in Florida and our water is very hard, yet after 4 years , there really hasn't been a need to change the filter.But, when the time comes to change it, I will go to the easiest water shut off, instead of having to wrestle the fridge away from and back to the wall behind it to access the shut off. In my case it's the shutoff at the meter.Also, if you're brave and don't have any dexterity problems, you can change the filter without shutting off the water as the filter housing has a valve in the filter housing that closes when the filter is removed.The main reason for shutting off the water, is for, if the valve sticks open or the "O" ring is damaged
My advice to you is to reset the filter by pressing the alarm button on the touch pad for about 3 seconds ( or by whatever way the manual says ) If the water and ice look and taste ok, save the $35 and buy yourself a nice dinner somewhere


----------



## Bramton_Appliance (Aug 20, 2016)

While some "always recommend that you turn off the water to the unit before changing the filter" it obviously isn't always the case.


----------

